
Canada Introduces New Drone Rules and Regulations - DroningON
http://www.droningon.co/2017/03/17/canada-introduces-new-drone-rules-regulations/
======
timonoko
90 meters seems to be the new low, from 120 meters in UK.

Does not matter, because already there are drones smaller than a matchbox.

In 2005 I had three kites in a string of 1.5 kilometer. The ceiling was 300
meters outside airplane corridors. But I only learned this later. The fact is
however there was nothing interesting to see and take photos of at 1000
meters.

